# applications VLC média player et flash player sur ipad



## SDFdeluxe (2 Mai 2011)

bonjour,

j' ai un ipad et, en suis très satisfait.

cependant, ce dernier ne supporte plus VLC media player, et n' a jamais supporté flash player.

ces deux applications sont cependant indispensables pour lire beaucoup
de vidéos, notamment sur le net.

quelqu' un connaitrait il des solutions de substitution ?,
ou me faut il attendre que windows sorte son pad !!?


----------



## ced68 (2 Mai 2011)

VLC existait mais a du être retiré du store pour des problèmes de droits... Tu peux utiliser OPlayer à la place, il y a une version gratuite et une payante. Sinon tu recherches player dans l'App Store...

Pour Flash... bah... fallait acheter une tablette Android...


----------



## worldice (2 Mai 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> VLC existait mais a du être retiré du store pour des problèmes de droits... Tu peux utiliser OPlayer à la place, il y a une version gratuite et une payante. Sinon tu recherches player dans l'App Store...
> 
> Pour Flash... bah... fallait acheter une tablette Android...



Vu le nombre de Motorola Xoom qui se sont écoulées... Je lui déconseillerai d'acheter une tablette Android ! 

Sinon, moi l'iPad ma permi de me rendre compte à quel point le Flash est inutile.
Perso, je l'ai enlevé de mon Macbook Pro et depuis il y a moins de pub sur les sites et mon autonomie à augmenté !

Franchement, il n'y a plus énormément de choses (indispensables) qui sont en Flash, et c'est vrai de plus en plus !


----------



## Jellybass (2 Mai 2011)

Idem. J'ai découvert Click To Flash, le plug in Safari qui ne lit les vidéos flash que lorsqu'on lui demande. C'est fou ce que ça supprime comme pubs sur le net.


----------



## subsole (3 Mai 2011)

> worldice
> Perso, je l'ai enlevé de mon Macbook Pro et depuis il y a moins de pub sur les sites et mon





Jellybass a dit:


> Idem. J'ai découvert Click To Flash, le plug in Safari qui ne lit les vidéos flash que lorsqu'on lui demande. C'est fou ce que ça supprime comme pubs sur le net.


En utilisant adBlok, là vous supprimeriez réellement toutes les pubs (Flash, HTML, Silverlight, etc.) et en plus vous pourriez voir les _Flash utiles_ (ceux qui ne sont pas des pubs, par exemple certaines vidéos, sans avoir à cliquer.) 

En même temps, c'est fou le nombre de pubs que l'on ne peut pas supprimer de son iPad/iPhone. ^^


----------



## ced68 (3 Mai 2011)

Jellybass a dit:


> Idem. J'ai découvert Click To Flash, le plug in Safari qui ne lit les vidéos flash que lorsqu'on lui demande. C'est fou ce que ça supprime comme pubs sur le net.


Il y a encore des gens qui n'utilisent pas Chrome ! C'est fou ça, Safari est tellement nul a coté de Chrome 



subsole a dit:


> En utilisant adBlok, là vous supprimeriez réellement toutes les pubs (Flash, HTML, Silverlight, etc.) et en plus vous pourriez voir les _Flash utiles_ (ceux qui ne sont pas des pubs, par exemple certaines vidéos, sans avoir à cliquer.)


Complètement d'accord ! 


subsole a dit:


> En même temps, c'est fou le nombre de pubs que l'on ne peut pas supprimer de son iPad/iPhone. ^^


Chrome ou Firefox pour iPad avec les extensions... un rêve !


----------



## SDFdeluxe (4 Mai 2011)

merci a tous, pour ces reponses,

je vais faire le tri.

en tout cas, ca me permet d' avancer, vers des solutions.


----------



## worldice (4 Mai 2011)

subsole a dit:


> En utilisant adBlok, là vous supprimeriez réellement toutes les pubs (Flash, HTML, Silverlight, etc.) et en plus vous pourriez voir les _Flash utiles_ (ceux qui ne sont pas des pubs, par exemple certaines vidéos, sans avoir à cliquer.)
> 
> En même temps, c'est fou le nombre de pubs que l'on ne peut pas supprimer de son iPad/iPhone. ^^





ced68 a dit:


> Il y a encore des gens qui n'utilisent pas Chrome ! C'est fou ça, Safari est tellement nul a coté de Chrome
> 
> 
> Complètement d'accord !
> ...



Oui, je l'utilise aussi !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------




ced68 a dit:


> Il y a encore des gens qui n'utilisent pas Chrome ! C'est fou ça, Safari est tellement nul a coté de Chrome
> 
> 
> Complètement d'accord !
> ...



Désolé mais, sur mac, je préfère largement Safari aux autres navigateurs... simple, clair, rapide, ne plante pas... Franchement, pour moi, c'est le meilleur sur Mac !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Mai 2011)

J'utile vlc sur mon iPad 2 et j'en suis très content... En fait je l'avais téléchargé sur mon iPhone avant qu'il soit retiré du store, et a la synchro de mon iPad 2, celui ci a été installé... Un seul grief: j'ai le câble HDMI et vlc,  contrairement a l'application Apple, ne dispose pas d'un mode Hd plein écran sur la tv... Du coup, j'envisage plutôt d'utiliser l'application video Apple en réencodant les vidéos que je souhaite voir... C'est un peu plus long mais Ca fonctionne mieux...


----------



## ced68 (5 Mai 2011)

VLC et le cable HDMI ne marche pas sur un grand écran ???


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Mai 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> VLC et le cable HDMI ne marche pas sur un grand écran ???



Il s'affiche uniquement en mode miroir, donc pas en 16/9... Mais au forât iPad, avec de belles bandes noires a droite et a gauche... La taille du fichier video qui s'affiche est donc réduite... Donc finalement je repasse par handbrake pour reencoder la video, et la synchroniser avec l'application Apple qui fonctionne très bien...


----------

